# Small bugs in house



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Your photos aren't as good, but I'll guess it's the same insect as in the following thread.









Small bugs in window sills and sinks


Anybody have any idea what these bugs are? They are all over some of my window sills and in my bathroom sink. They are no larger than 2mm




www.diychatroom.com


----------

